# Another cigar dinner in Hartford with CAO



## stig (Mar 9, 2006)

I will not be able to make this event but I wanted to pass the information along to all of my fellow CT and souther MASS BOTL's.



6/27/2006 - Rocky Hill, CT - CAO Cigar Dinner / Greater Hartford Open at Joe’s Cigar Shop. 
CAO stops in Rocky Hill for a special CAO Cigar Dinner in conjunction with the Greater Hartford Open, as hosted by Joe’s Cigar Shop. CAO featured cigars will include CAO Gold, CAO Italia, CAO Brazilia and CAO Criollo. Join CAO for an evening of fine food, drinks and the outstanding cigars of CAO. Meet CAO Regional Sales Manager, Barry Bennett, and enjoy the outstanding cigars of CAO. For more information, please call (860) 257-8504. 

I spoke with the owner of the smoke shop and he said that the tickets for this event will most likely be bewteen $100.00 and $150.00.


----------



## stig (Mar 9, 2006)

My understanding from a little further investigating on this is that it will also be a tating for many boutique whisky's, wines and beers which hopefully will justify that $100.00 price tag.


----------



## onlyonerm (Mar 18, 2006)

Is the Cigar Dinner, Whiskey Sampling, etc. actually in the cigar shop?


----------



## stig (Mar 9, 2006)

onlyonerm said:


> Is the Cigar Dinner, Whiskey Sampling, etc. actually in the cigar shop?


It is being held at Consiglio's restaraunt in Hartford. I haven't eaten there but have heard good things about it. One can only hope that it is as good as the food was at Black Eyed Sally's.


----------

